# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Reportaje sobre los ojos

## perdiguera

No sé si se ha puesto esta noticia, que es vieja, pero que habla de los ojos y tiene un video que está bien.
La pongo aunque sea para refrescar la memoria.

http://recuperaragua.blogspot.com/20...-guadiana.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen reportaje perdiguera para hacerse una idea general del acuífero.
Un saludo.

----------

